# Mid Kent College Horsted Campus, Rochester/Chatham.update



## RustySmiff (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey guys,

Just to make u all aware, they started to demolish the old campus a couple of weeks ago. It's sad how it doesn't take long to bring something to the ground. Glad people had put pictures on here of it before this all started.

Regards,
Kirsty


----------

